# 240 volt outlet outside



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

What, exactly, is a 240 Volt "assembly"?

A weatherproof box would be needed regardless of the voltage of the outlet....

Now, do you want to surface mount this outlet, or can it be recessed into the structure?


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> What, exactly, is a 240 Volt "assembly"?
> 
> A weatherproof box would be needed regardless of the voltage of the outlet....
> 
> Now, do you want to surface mount this outlet, or can it be recessed into the structure?



It will need to be surface mounted. I have installed surface mounted 110v GFI outlets outside, but I am looking for options for a 240v outlet. Currently, I run a long cord inside and plug into my dryer receptacle. I can, however, change the plug type. I only use it once a month for a couple of days.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

bluefitness said:


> It will need to be surface mounted. I have installed surface mounted 110v GFI outlets outside, but I am looking for options for a 240v outlet. Currently, I run a long cord inside and plug into my dryer receptacle. I can, however, change the plug type. I only use it once a month for a couple of days.


A 240V receptacle is no different to install, just a different receptacle, wires, and breaker. What's it for?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I certainly hope that this is not for a generator backfeed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Once a month or so----sounds like an arc welder---good idea to get that outside.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> I certainly hope that this is not for a generator backfeed.


Jim, that is exactly what I thought when I read this post (next to outside breaker panel?). 

What is the use or this 240 volt circuit? The amperage requirement will dictate the type of receptacle you need.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

bluefitness said:


> It will need to be surface mounted. I have installed surface mounted 110v GFI outlets outside, but I am looking for options for a 240v outlet. Currently, I run a long cord inside and plug into my dryer receptacle. I can, however, change the plug type. I only use it once a month for a couple of days.


It is not a huge differnce to do the outdoor receptale for 240 volt device as other say it will affect depending on what the amperage requriement is.

For most stick arc welder I know typically use 50 amp circuit { they useally run about mid 30's amp range } wirefeed welder that will varies a bit ditto with air compressour if you have it as well.

But the major gotcha is the in use cover some may be ok with larger 240 volt device { the plug will be a big question } but there is some of larger in use cover for larger receptales I will find something { for North Américane side } otherwise I know one will click in my mind real quick is Milbank there may be few other items as well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

It will be for a cooler that is on a trailer. It needs to be on a 50 amp breaker.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

bluefitness said:


> It will be for a cooler that is on a trailer. It needs to be on a 50 amp breaker.


If it needs 50 amps, how is it that it works with your 30 amp dyer receptacle? Hate to sound suspicious but sometimes posters try to deke us.

What is the plug configuration of the trailer mounted cooler?


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

rjniles said:


> If it needs 50 amps, how is it that it works with your 30 amp dyer receptacle? Hate to sound suspicious but sometimes posters try to deke us.
> 
> What is the plug configuration of the trailer mounted cooler?



I rent the cooler. The guy installs the plug when he delivers it. I have been using my dryer receptacle, but I want to add a receptacle outside.

I went to one of the big box stores and found what I need.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Can I run 8 gauge wire for a 50 amp receptacle or should I run 6 gauge?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need #6 for 50 amp. Also since this is outside you need a weather proof plug and receptacle combination. You also need to know weather this is 120/240 volt (4 wire) or straight 240 volt (3 wire).


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

rjniles said:


> You need #6 for 50 amp. Also since this is outside you need a weather proof plug and receptacle combination. You also need to know weather this is 120/240 volt (4 wire) or straight 240 volt (3 wire).



Do they make a special receptacle for outdoor applications? I was just going to use a weather proof box and lid. It will be a straight 240 volt application.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

bluefitness said:


> Do they make a special receptacle for outdoor applications? I was just going to use a weather proof box and lid. It will be a straight 240 volt application.


Should be fine.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Code05 said:


> Should be fine.



Thanks


----------

